# Rubber Mulch



## antigrassguy (Sep 14, 2006)

I have been getting a few questions about using this new(to me) rubber mulch. They way I understand is that somewhere old tires are being ground up and then colored for use as landscape mulch. I am going to find out more about this product and was wondering if anyone here had any thoughts or info on this stuff.


----------



## antigrassguy (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tires*

America creates aprox 290,000,000 scrap tires a year. Estimates are at 12 billion that are laying around. Old tires are not allowed in many landfills because they are good at storing heat and have a tendency to rise to the top of a capped garbage dump thus breaking the seal of old landfills. Therefore they are stored above ground. The tires themselves are not a hazardous waste but they do make a great home for rodents and insects. Because of a old tires ability to store heat(carbon black) they do have a tendency to catch on fire and THEN they do release all kinds of toxic gasses, oils and heavy metals creating super fund sites.
Most tires are made up of 28% carbon black(soot), 27% polyester, styrene butadiene, titanium oxide, ZINC oxide, arsenic, cadium, sulfates, resins, petroleum waxes, resins and nylon . There are a plethora of other ingredients as well(lots o' heavy metals). 55% of a conventional tire is petroleum derived. 
Carbon black(soot), chemical abstract service #1333-86-4, is the reason tires are black and possess a possible cancer hazard, possible mutagen hazard(genetic damage) and other carcinogenic polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons or PAHS. 
Zinc oxide, CAS # 1314-13-2, reproductive toxicants, respiratory toxicant, plus a great chemical for killing plants, again, KILLS plants. I could go on and on, but I think you get my point.
Its being sold as a bug free, mold resistant product that will last for years. IT WILL BREAK DOWN OVER TIME releasing a host of heavy metals, petroleum products and other bad crap in your landscape. "Expect 95% weed reduction", remember that carbon black is a great heat reservoir and "will dehydrate weed seed". It is my experience that roots, of desirable landscape plants, that warm up to fast in the spring subject the plant to early bud break and the first flush gets toasted by that late frost. Im in zone 5a. I have started carrying a pocket thermometer to monitor soil temps in different locales. Wood mulches, stone mulch, grass... ect. Its pretty amazing the temp. differences. You can get them pretty cheap so get one, it will amaze ya. If the extra heat doesnt kill em, the chemicals could finish em.
SUMMERY: UN FREAKEN REAL. Not only will I NEVER recommend this mulch, but if asked, I will vehemently denounce dumping this trash in our own yards and landscapes that we spend so much time, sweat and money on AND in. Also I am first going to request that a local hardware store remove this product from their inventory and it will end there, if not then the paper will have a guest editorial.
If I had kids I would question the use of this as a playground mulch as well, but thats a fight for someone else.


----------



## antigrassguy (Sep 20, 2006)

*Toxic mulch*

I spoke with our local hardware store owner that was selling toxic rubber mulch. The owner had said that they had purchased 4 pallets of the stuff and that the salesman had said if it didnt move they would take it back. He has since contacted the salesman and stated that they would like to return the pallets and was told that they would not take them back. I like this product, and industry, even less if that is possible. I am going to look at ways to ban this stuff on a local level, first.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 20, 2006)

*Tires*

Antigrassguy - EXCELLENT POST 

I hadn't considered the warming effects, but the whole idea of using ground rubber for mulch is pretty repulsive to me. Surely it will start to offgas after enough time in the sun, imparting a wonderful aroma to your landscaping.


----------



## Doctor Dave (Sep 20, 2006)

You did such a good job on tires, antigrass, maybe you can enlighten us on all the trace crap that tags along in chemical fertilizer. 

I use compost or alfalfa pellets on my yard; works great for moisture retention and plant growth, but I do tend to spread around weed seeds. I produce a hot compost/worm bin mix, as most people probably do, so all the seeds aren't killed.


----------



## Ekka (Sep 21, 2006)

_Soil Amendment--Tests and demonstration projects have shown crumb rubber used as an additive to soil can increase soil permeability as well as oxygen flow. _

http://www.ciwmb.ca.gov/LGLibrary/Innovations/Tires/Program.htm#Tire

Maybe you better email these guys to and tell them that tyres are toxic and leaching is highly likely especially when buried. By what I have read this mob think it's OK (see above).


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 21, 2006)

Years ago in the state of Washington either the state DOT or a county road maintenance department used ground rubber in a fill for a road. Didn't work, it caught fire and smoldered on and on. They finally had to dig it all out.

Wish I had kept a cite for that.

Harry K


----------



## Doctor Dave (Sep 21, 2006)

turnkey4099 said:


> Years ago in the state of Washington either the state DOT or a county road maintenance department used ground rubber in a fill for a road. Didn't work, it caught fire and smoldered on and on. They finally had to dig it all out.
> 
> Wish I had kept a cite for that.
> 
> Harry K



I remember that! Lived in Seattle then. 

See page 13 of this document:

http://www.interfire.org/res_file/pdf/Tr-093.pdf#search="Washington shredded rubber road smolder"


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 21, 2006)

antigrassguy said:


> America creates aprox 290,000,000 scrap tires a year. Estimates are at 12 billion that are laying around. Old tires are not allowed in many landfills because they are good at storing heat and have a tendency to rise to the top of a capped garbage dump thus breaking the seal of old landfills. Therefore they are stored above ground. The tires themselves are not a hazardous waste but they do make a great home for rodents and insects. Because of a old tires ability to store heat(carbon black) they do have a tendency to catch on fire and THEN they do release all kinds of toxic gasses, oils and heavy metals creating super fund sites.
> Most tires are made up of 28% carbon black(soot), 27% polyester, styrene butadiene, titanium oxide, ZINC oxide, arsenic, cadium, sulfates, resins, petroleum waxes, resins and nylon . There are a plethora of other ingredients as well(lots o' heavy metals). 55% of a conventional tire is petroleum derived.
> Carbon black(soot), chemical abstract service #1333-86-4, is the reason tires are black and possess a possible cancer hazard, possible mutagen hazard(genetic damage) and other carcinogenic polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons or PAHS.
> Zinc oxide, CAS # 1314-13-2, reproductive toxicants, respiratory toxicant, plus a great chemical for killing plants, again, KILLS plants. I could go on and on, but I think you get my point.
> ...



You are correct on whole tires. Here in MI, however, if they are at least cut in half, they can be landfilled. Still a stupid idea though.

We actually use processed used tires in Cell construction. We use them on the floor between the liner, and raw trash. We also use them in the Leachate recirculation and Gas collection systems.

I STILL dont know why the company I work for doesnt take tires for free, and purchase a shredder. Right now we have to buy the chips we use.

BTW, Tree, your comment on the fact the Rubber doesnt break down, that is one of the selling points of using them. You dont have to re-mulch every year. That being said, I think its ugly.


----------



## antigrassguy (Sep 21, 2006)

*A easy read*

A page that has condensed some studies and has links at bottom can be found at http://www.natureswayresources.com/rubber.html . Doctor Dave, I am currently enlightening myself and sharing the stuff I find. As a cert. arborist people have asked my opinion on rubber mulch and I didnt know anything about it. Chemical fertilizer companies products have hazard labels and disposal requirements on their packaging. That info is pretty easy to find.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 21, 2006)

Ekka said:


> _Soil Amendment--Tests and demonstration projects have shown crumb rubber used as an additive to soil can increase soil permeability as well as oxygen flow. _
> 
> http://www.ciwmb.ca.gov/LGLibrary/Innovations/Tires/Program.htm#Tire
> 
> Maybe you better email these guys to and tell them that tyres are toxic and leaching is highly likely especially when buried. By what I have read this mob think it's OK (see above).



From the site above: _"Tires can become an important part of local public works projects in three key areas:

Use of rubberized asphalt in local road projects. 
Use of tire shreds and rubber products in other civil engineering applications. 
Use of crumb rubber products in playground renovations."_

These sound like some interesting ideas. Properly processed there should be minimal exposure to anything harmful and no more leaching than from the asphalt itself. I think I 've seen the use in playgrounds. Isn't this the soft cushioning they use on the ground around the swings and slides?


----------



## antigrassguy (Sep 22, 2006)

*Swings and slides*

http://www.particleandfibretoxicology.com/content/2/1/1buzz sawyer, yes it is being sold for use around playground equipment. Rubber mulch does break down or reduce in size over time. IF you have kids and they play in or on this stuff you may want to read this report. It is on TD or tire dust and its effects. WARNING it is a science report that will take a bit to read or just scroll down to conclusion for the short version. 
It seems that most American studies are funded by companies that profit from this form of disposal


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 22, 2006)

antigrassguy said:


> http://www.particleandfibretoxicology.com/content/2/1/1buzz sawyer, yes it is being sold for use around playground equipment. Rubber mulch does break down or reduce in size over time. IF you have kids and they play in or on this stuff you may want to read this report. It is on TD or tire dust and its effects. WARNING it is a science report that will take a bit to read or just scroll down to conclusion for the short version.
> It seems that most American studies are funded by companies that profit from this form of disposal



Thanks for the heads up. I don't have kids but I will pass this on to our park system.


----------

